# Learning by ear.



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Can someone give me tips on how to get better at learning songs by ear?
I have been looking up tabs for a song but I can't find them, so I figured it's high-time to learn how to tab things out on my own.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Play the song you want to learn. Start hitting notes on your guitar until the note you play and the note you hear are in tune. There's the first note. Rewind, repeat.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a cool program that slows down the song without changing the pitch. It helps me when I'm trying to lift certain solos that go by too fast. I'm not much for learning things note for note. Probably because its a lot of work. I like to improvise. But I've joined a band that wants alot of there songs note for note. So last night I'm learning the first solo for "comfortably Numb" and it takes me almost an hour. The licks are very easy but I just have a hard time hearing them. I think its a skill, that as you do it more, becomes easier.
I'm going to spend more time sharpening my skills at learning songs note for note.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

snowgoon said:


> Can someone give me tips on how to get better at learning songs by ear?
> I have been looking up tabs for a song but I can't find them, so I figured it's high-time to learn how to tab things out on my own.


I can't stand learning songs note for note......I'll use tab to figure out a riff - but beyond that - all I want to know is the chord progression - so I search for chords for a song instead of tabs.......the leads - we make up as we go along - and we usually end up re-arranging songs we do anyway - so sticking to a note for note rendition becomes pointless....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> so sticking to a note for note rendition becomes pointless....



I'm with you for not preferring "note for note", learning but I wouldn't go as far as saying its pointless. Learning leads note for note, you'll also pick up some new licks to add to your repertoire.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm with you for not preferring "note for note", learning but I wouldn't go as far as saying its pointless. Learning leads note for note, you'll also pick up some new licks to add to your repertoire.


agreed - pointless was a bit harsh.....gotta keep building the repetoire


----------



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

Well I don't want to be able to tab out the whole thing, but just being able to hear what's being played and re-create the rhythm...


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

First listen for open, ringing strings to figure out where the guitarist is tuned (down a half step, whole step, drop d drop c). Use YouTube. You can often see where a guitarist is playing to give you a general idea of where on the neck he is when he's getting a particular sound. I'm also all for the slow down software. It's a great tool. Really listen to the piece you want to learn, then listen harder. Listen at full speed then slow it down and listen again. Your ear will begin to pick out single notes from some really complex lead breaks and, in time, chords as well and along with that, you'll start to hear the patterns of each particular guitarist. They frequently don't stray too far from their strengths. Learn to stop the song you're listening to right on a note that gives you a lot of trouble and find that note. You need a starting point that's true. The primary thing about learning by ear is don't go with what might be close to what's being played, listen and listen more and get it exactly. It will make all the difference in your playing after a while.


----------

